# US-Mexico railway connection (Atlas Shrugged?)



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

According to my Shanghai news link on my day-job ...


> US, Mexico to open first new railway link in more than a century at Brownsville
> THE US and Mexico, which do US$600 billion in annual trade, will launch the first new railway link between the two in more than a century, in the Texas border town of Brownsville, Reuters reports.
> The West Rail Bypass International Bridge will connect Brownsville with Matamoros, its Mexican neighbour, the US Commerce Department said.
> "The West Rail project, which broke ground in December 2010, was designed to expand regional transportation capacity, improve air quality and alleviate urban congestion by re-routing rail traffic out of the most populated areas in both border cities," it said.
> ...


Who is John Gault? For real?


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah! We can use this railroad as a one way transport system for about 11 million people! Wonder who we should send???


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

What is the problem with a railroad?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

More one way trade. We move car plants down there. We get nothing in return.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

James m said:


> More one way trade. We move car plants down there. We get nothing in return.


Then the problem is the system you have, not the railroad in it self.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Communist ^^^^


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The one time I visited Texas I took a ride down to Brownsville to see the Rio Grande. I was able to get to a section of the city that was immediately adjacent to the berm that the Border Patrol drives on. From my car I was able to look down on the river.
In the approx. 5 minutes I watched, probably 30 Mexicans walked up to the bank on the other side, swam across, and disappeared into the barrio.
This was in the mid 1990's.

In the grand scheme of things a rail bridge is a drop in the bucket.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Then the problem is the system you have, not the railroad in it self.


I agree. The highest corporate tax rate in the world, coupled with the outrageous wage scales of the United Auto Workers Union guarantees car and truck plants will be built in Mexico.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My family owned a factory in San Diego CA in the 80's they didn't do a good job checking everyone's credentials so immigration was always knocking.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The latest travesty was announced just last week. Oreos will no longer be made in Chicago. The new plant is in Mexico.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Since 1985 the Mexican/US trade deficit has been $927.862 billion. That's just under $31 billion per year average. Since 2009 thru 2014 the average was over $61 billion. I guess Trump is right, Mexico could afford to pay for the fence. And this doesn't include the $12 billion Mexican immigrants sent home last year. No wonder they want to put in a new rail service.
https://www.census.gov/foreign-trade/balance/c2010.html


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Why does this go one? Simple. Political kick backs.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Wonder what Mexico's main export is gonna be?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

James m said:


> More one way trade. We move car plants down there. We get nothing in return.


Not true. We get their sick, their criminals, their druggies, their poor and desperate......the list goes on and on. Bottom line? We are at the wrong end of the gun.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Why does this go one? Simple. Political kick backs.


Absolutely. That was one of the key points in the book "Atlas Shrugged". Connecting a railway (in the early 1900s) was supposed to be a profitable venture for both Mexico and USA. However, there were only a few key investors and mysterious changes in politics in Mexico. It was not a railway that had a customer base to support it.
Sound like today's politics?

Another reason some think Ayn Rand was born before her time. Remarkable accuracy in politics, property rights, individualism that seems to be replayed in modern day although the setting in the book is 100 years ago. She was a ground-breaking author, in part, because no one expected a woman to so well versed in national and international issues... in the 1950's

I just talked myself into reading it again... or watching the movie (have not seen it yet).

At any rate reading the news from Shanghai yesterday was like reading a few paragraphs from her book.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Expediting the colonization.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

So you think that money is the root of all evil. Have you ever asked what is the root of all money?
-- Ayn Rand


----------

